# Fluval Osaka 320 light



## Thanh (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a fluval Osaka 320 and the Aquarium size: 120cm long x 64cm high x 45cm wide, and I have 2 sets of Hagen light fixture which are Four 39watts T5HO, can anyone tell me if my lights are low or medium? my substrate ( fluval stratum) is "4" in the back and "3" in the front and I wonder if my lights can support heavy planted tank? All plants i've picked out are low to med light. Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a quad t5ho fixture on my 320 now. It's a 48" which runs 54w bulbs. Two bulbs running grows almost anything. All 4 would be high light. 

If you can run your fixture 2, or 4 bulbs at a time you can tune to fit your needs. I run two different banks of 2-bulbs at a time, never having all 4 on at once. if you can do that, you can have periods of overlap and really tune your intensity as you like. 4 t5 HO is a lot of light for a FW tank. So you have the power and flexibility that you need.


----------



## Thanh (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, i just bought 4 T5HO bulbs for upgrade, 2x 54watts, 2x 39watts
They all different in K spectrum, these are the lights i bought, and should i have these 4 on all day(8hrs) or less? Are these combo bulbs good for my planted tank? Just ordered whole bunch of plants and this is gonna heavy planted tank. Any tips will big thank.
Roseate T5-HO Freshwater Lamp - 39 W*
6,700K T5-HO Fluorescent Lamp - 54 W*
Actinic T5-HO Fluorescent Lamp - 54 W*
10,000K T5-HO Fluorescent Lamp - 39 W*


----------

